

Ask HN: Life in a Google remote office? - jacksonelis

Hi HN,
This summer I&#x27;ll be starting my first full time job, at a Google remote office.  I having been thinking a lot lately and was wondering if being in a remote office for my first few years at Google will hurt my chances of learning the most I can.  Or if even being outside the valley will be a major mistake as well. Has anyone worked at one of these offices that can give me some insight? Also any tips for a future noogler are greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
======
amorphid
Until you've made it big, no situation you'll find yourself in will be
perfect. If it were easy to get ahead, they wouldn't call it work.

To answer your question, if you can't think of a better strategy, get really
good at something Google needs and make lots of friends, especially those who
do/hire the thing you wanna be good at. Take care of yourself, stay focused,
blah blah blah. Focusing on becoming more awesome, and your awesomeness will
sell itself.

------
wan23
It largely depends on which office it is, though I think you'll find that
Google has probably the best distributed engineering work force anywhere.
Because there are so many engineering offices, everything is set up so that
you can get the full experience no matter where in the world you are. All
important meetings are streamed or recorded, and nearly every conference room
has video conferencing equipment. Also, you could always transfer later if you
want to join a project that's not available in your office.

------
fsk
Just do a the best job you can for a couple of years. After you've been at
Google for a couple of years, lazy hiring managers will assume you're a
genius, whether you actually have any talent or not.

You'll have many more opportunities after working at Google for a few years.
It's just like getting a degree from Harvard means you'll be in good shape for
the rest of your career.

------
avinassh
OT: This is first time I learned about Google having remote office.

Is this full time remote?

~~~
iends
Google has offices all over, here's a small one in Chapel Hill. NC for
example: [http://www.google.com/about/careers/locations/chapel-
hill/](http://www.google.com/about/careers/locations/chapel-hill/)

------
CaiGengYang
How can I score a job at Google ?

~~~
iends
Be smart enough. A degree from a top school can't hurt you, neither can an MS
or PhD.

Dance like a monkey in the the 10 rounds of interviews or know somebody.

~~~
CaiGengYang
I am at the moment trying to get hired by the US Government as a security
hacker to protect its systems against other attacks from other nations. I want
to use this as a platform to eventually gain US citizenship. You know of any
resources I can read up on to help me achieve this goal? Thanks a lot ..

~~~
iends
I think most of the top government jobs are going to require clearance, which
requires US citizenship.

I really have no experience or advice with what you are asking, though. Maybe
go the H-1B route, get permanent residency and try for citizenship? Try and
give talks at conferences like blackhat and rsa? (I really have no idea and am
just guessing).

